# Knee Replacement



## BKhyswim

Hello Everyone! I want to know anyone have experience about knee replacement. How long I will get back to Tae Kwon Do? Let me know, Thanks!


----------



## BKhyswim

I want to know about anyone have experienced with knee replacement. I will have knee replacement and want to stay Taekwondo that I love. My school does not use Olympic Sparring.  Almost Point Sparring but not full contact.  I have heard that no jumping. I wonder how long can I get back to Taekwondo after knee replacement?  Thanks!


----------



## Kacey

I don't have any direct experience - and since not every member logs in every day, it may be a few days before you get an answer.

Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## BKhyswim

Kacey said:


> I don't have any direct experience - and since not every member logs in every day, it may be a few days before you get an answer.
> 
> Good luck with your recovery!


 
Thank you!


----------



## MJS

BKhyswim said:


> Hello Everyone! I want to know anyone have experience about knee replacement. How long I will get back to Tae Kwon Do? Let me know, Thanks!


 
What did your doctor tell you?  I'm not a doctor, but I'd imagine there is going to be some rehab time.  I doubt you'll be doing jump spinning kicks, or much of anything for that matter, for a while.

Mike


----------



## BKhyswim

MJS said:


> What did your doctor tell you? I'm not a doctor, but I'd imagine there is going to be some rehab time. I doubt you'll be doing jump spinning kicks, or much of anything for that matter, for a while.
> 
> Mike


 
My surgeon doctor said depend on Knee Replacement surgeon doctor. Some are fine and some are not.  I can do Forms. One student at my school, student had hip replacement. 

Thanks!


----------



## WMKS Shogun

My Instructor had to have his knee reconstructed due to an ACL injury(both actually, due to seperate injuries). He spent several months limping, then started slowly working back (basically worked up from white belt level to black belt) over the next 2 years. Do not rush things. He was looking good after just a few months, but still did not want to push the envelope. I know his injury and recovery were different from what you may be looking at, but I hope this helps.


----------



## BKhyswim

WMKS Shogun said:


> My Instructor had to have his knee reconstructed due to an ACL injury(both actually, due to seperate injuries). He spent several months limping, then started slowly working back (basically worked up from white belt level to black belt) over the next 2 years. Do not rush things. He was looking good after just a few months, but still did not want to push the envelope. I know his injury and recovery were different from what you may be looking at, but I hope this helps.


 

Thank you so much for information. Thanks!


----------



## shesulsa

Note: Thread moved to Health.  G Ketchmark / shesulsa, MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## BKhyswim

Me, too. I love Taekwondo and they do not use Olympic. I heard that no jumping, too.  You will have to discuss with instructors.  I will do that, too after holidays - Merry Christmas/Happy New Year. I have partial (oxford ) Knee Replacement last Nov 13. If instructors say - have to same as others then leave. If you do jump then will have surgery again and work on therapy over again. You do not want that. Suggest discuss with your instructors.


----------



## Fly

A few of us were wondering if you had your replacement yet, if yes, how do you feel? Are you training? I have been told I need one. So many years of practice...I hope I can trainafter my operation.
Let us know please.
Vic


----------



## BKhyswim

3 months after surgery, that I had partial (oxford) knee replacement in my left knee.  I am back to Taekwondo. I know I can't do jump or use Olympic Sparring.  I wonder I can use good one right leg - kick the breaking wood? I want to know. Thanks.


----------

